# Issue"s with vip 222 .



## mmyoun03 (Dec 28, 2010)

New dish customer, I have vip 222 and when switching to hd to standered I have to press format to stretch to watch on all standered channels. Did not have to the first 2 weeks. Is this common.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Probably a setting on your display.

Standard channels are nearly all 3X4 and many people hate to see 3X4 material streched to 16X9.

Many new TV's have settings to stretch the available picture to fill the screen, it annoys me.

If I'm watching 3X4 material I want to see 3X4 on my display.

Otherwise, play with the format button.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Your receiver should "remember" your format setting, and there is a separate setting for HD and for SD.

BUT... your TV almost certainly ALSO has similar settings, so you or someone in your household may have changed something on the TV as well.

BTW, Stretch-O-Vision is evil.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

With my vip222k, the receiver remembers what setting I used on each channel type. So if I left stretch ON while watching a standard def chan, it'll be stretch for every standef. Same for Hi-def. The only wrinkle is when using dual mode: the TV2 side only has TWO viewing options, and I think they are stretch or normal. I "think" everything reverts back to normal after the overnight reset/download (not a 100% sure though).


----------

